# Got some comics can I get some greymuzzles appraisal and such?



## mewtwo55555 (Jan 23, 2015)

So I got some comics from the late 80's early 90's and was wondering what you all thought of them? like I know you would have to see them to know if they were good quality but tell me if you think any of them would be worth anything in your opinion and such. Also what you think of them? 

The titles are Havoc inc 1 and 2, color special xanadu number 1, tales of perissa, Albedo number 1,4 omnibus of 1-4, 5,6,7 Autographed The Aniverse, star jacks, tank vixens, perazim number 1, xanadu, genus number 2 vol 1 number 17 vol 1, wild kingdom issue 1 and 2, American journal of anthropomorphics issue 2, Spoontoon number 1, 6-9, spoontoon island guide 1-3

So thats what I have at the moment the person I bought them from has more of them and different titles I will be getting more. like she has issue 1 of the american journal of anthropomorphics. 

This is fun it brings me back to a time when I was still a kid as I was born in 89 and found the fandom in 2003.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

The comic section might have info. I don't know


----------



## mewtwo55555 (Jan 23, 2015)

Would this get more views in the comic section if so mods move it there? if not can it stay here?


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 23, 2015)

Mmmm that certainly is a list I am jealous of. Maybe one day I can have my own anthro comic collection... one day.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 23, 2015)

mewtwo55555 said:


> Would this get more views in the comic section if so mods move it there? if not can it stay here?



Looks like someone moved it to the comic section for you.


----------



## Gnarl (Mar 13, 2015)

Why do you need us gray/white muzzles to tell you if they are any good? Just ask yourself if you like them, if the answer is yes then no one else's opinion matters!


----------



## Khaki (Mar 13, 2015)

Albedo is normally good, the storyline in Erma Felna is clever.

Tank Vixens sounds interesting, care to show us?

Can't forget Havoc inc either, just as enjoyable for it's light heartedness.


----------

